# Cowboys & Aliens



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

Went and saw _Cowboys & Aliens_ this afternoon. Good movie with some nice humor; the special effects were pretty good, but I didn't really care for the design of the aliens.

Daniel Craig did a good job as westerner, Harrison Ford did a pretty good job as a cattle baron (seemed to struggle a bit at times to remain gruff, tho), Sam Rockwell did well in his role as did Clancy Brown.

Olivia Wilde... Well, what can I say - I'd watch her watching grass grow. My only negative comment about her in this movie was her complete lack of accent - her accent and inflection was pretty modern and seemed out of place early in the movie. That being said, it may have been intentional given later revelations about her character, but it still seemed out of place to me.


----------



## markfp (Mar 9, 2010)

I've heard mixed reviews and comments about. I'd like to see it, but I'm going to wait until it comes to our local second-run theater. They just added digital projection so for $1.75, good movie or bad, it will be a bargain.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

It has Indiana Jones & James Bond. How can it be bad? I enjoyed it. But I'm one those guys that believe aliens have visited Earth in the past.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> It has Indiana Jones & James Bond. How can it be bad? I enjoyed it. But I'm one those guys that believe aliens have visited Earth in the past.


+2


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm looking forward to seeing it. It's on my want list at Blockbuster. I'll see it "28 days before Netflix". :lol: I just dropped Netflix by mail and subbed Blockbuster by mail.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

We saw it in a dinner theater. I had me a burger and a couple of beers while we watched the movie.

We liked it.

Mike


----------

